# 3 forms nebeneinander



## Quentin (25. Juni 2001)

hi there...

so, ich hab da so ein wunderschönes board und bin grad dabei was groß umzustellen.

dazu brauch ich 3 forumulare nebeneinander "reply | edit | delete", allerdings sieht das dann so aus wie bei der grafik die ich angehängt habe...

bei forms wird immer ein wenig rand herum erzeugt, wie kann ich den verhindern?

ich hab die 3 formulare schon in je eine tabellenspalte gepackt, damit sie nebeneinander stehen, aber der rand erzeugt noch eine art leerzeile (siehe grafik)

wie kann ich das umgehen?

-------------------------
edit (so einfacher?):
-----------------
kennt ihr den effekt, das formulare einen abstand zum restlichen inhalt erzeugen? der haut mir jez das tabellenlayout durcheinander... 
-------------------------
edit 2:
bei der jezigen grafik sieht man das problem vielleicht eher 
--------------------------







danke!

regards


----------



## Klon (25. Juni 2001)

Pack die mal in eine <td> mit folgendem zusatz "nowrap":
Zum Beispiel:

<td nowrap>

Und dann <input blah blah> <input blah blah> <input blah blah>


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (25. Juni 2001)

ist per textlink nicht einfachen? weil da einfach dann mit ? und so weiter dann die verschiedenen zustände angeben und dann auf der betreffenden nächsten seite (oder zwischenseite) mit nem request.querysting abrufen.

vielleicht mit nem case select dann die entsprechenden aufgaben erledigen lassen.. naja so mache ich das beim newsscript mein ich.. (schon länger her  )


----------



## Dunsti (25. Juni 2001)

ich hatte mal ein ähnliches Problem:

1. Möglichkeit: </FORM></TD> (ohne leerzeichen direkt in die gleiche Zeile)

2. Möglichkeit: is etwas konfus, aber wenn Du das Formular vor der Tabelle beginnst, dann schreib mal das </FORM> *nicht* hinter das </TABLE> sondern davor !

3. Möglichkeit: bei <INPUT Type="Image" ...> einfach noch BORDER="0" mit angeben (so woe beim <IMG>-Tag


hoffe das hilft

Gruß
Dunsti


----------



## thisdesign (28. Juni 2001)

Auch bei Form-Tags, wie dem Input Tag können die Parameter wie height, widht und boder angegeben werden, allerdings mußt Du das als Klasse machen, damit kannst du die Buttons so anpassen, wie Du willst, achte dabei aber auf den Netscape auf, der wirft das ganze in 90% aller Fälle wieder über den Haufen ;o)


----------



## The-spY (2. Juli 2001)

high

hatte ähnliches problem schon öfteres, und meine lieblingslösung besteht darin, die formulare über javascript abzusenden. die werden dann über einen einfachen link ausgeführt. du mußt natürlich die elemente mit rüber bringen, entweder kopieren, oder einfach das zielscript über javascript ändern. ist am einfachsten.

greetz The-spY


----------

